# Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:30 CT



## ThaShark316

*@*







































PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Clarence Weatherspoon
C: Yao Ming


*BENCH*





































Jon Barry
Dikembe Mutombo
Scott Padgett
Mike James
Ryan Bowen 








































PG: Jason Terry 
SG: Michael Finley
SF: Josh Howard
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
C: Erick Dampier​

*BENCH*












































Keith Van Horn
Jerry Stackhouse
Marquis Daniels
Devin Harris
Alan Henderson
Shawn Bradley​

*Rockets lead series, 1-0*


The Mavericks are in a must-win situation, losing the 1st two at home in a playoff series will get u KO'ed early in a series, so the Mavs will come out ready, or stare 0-2 in the face heading to Houston for games 3 and 4.

Dallas needs to get Dirk some early touches to build his confidence...especially after a 5-19,6 TO performance in game 1. For the most part, Jason Terry played well in his first playoff game, so he's going to be a little more confident in game 2. Michael Finley had a terrible game one, so he'll come out firing, hoping to do what he's been doing to the Rockets in past years...kill em. Dampier's defense was good vs. Yao in the series opener, so that must stay its course. A great night by Yao would really hurt the Mavericks, (and Damp's big mouth, LOL). The Howard/Daniels defense on McGrady has to improve, or T-Mac gets another 30, and if another happens...the Mavericks could be in a world of trouble.

Houston needs Yao to be more aggressive, but that doesn't mean get into foul trouble. If Yao is aggressive,scoring points and rebounds (all while staying OUT of foul trouble) , the Rockets chances of taking a 2-0 lead in the series are very good. McGrady was basically unstoppable in game 1, I'm willing to bet that T-Mac gets 25+ along with more than 6 assists, or he could..well, go off for another 30+. The Bench was wonderful for the Rockets in the opener...if they continue to make their shots and play great defense, leaving Dallas up 2 is possible. Oh and BTW....Mike James, I like his clutch shooting and defense...BUT FOR THE LOVE OF GOD...PASS THE BALL!!!!


Mavericks better be ready for game 2, reason I say this (I mean, besides it being obvious), is because a Van Gundy led team will not be in half-stepping.

Im a homer for my Rockets....so I won't post a prediction...cuz I'd predict a win everytime. :banana: 

I STILL WANNA WIN DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hakeem

For how much of the game was Josh Howard on T-Mac? Did they put Stackhouse on him at all? And how did Sura play? How was his defense? Sorry about all these questions, but the fact that I didn't see the game is just killing me.


----------



## WhoRocks

Excellent win first game, but I think this is where JVG's experience becomes invaluable, he'll make sure there's nobody on the team who'll still be thinking about game 1 come tip off. It's a strange position to be in, even tho Dirk and the Mavs lost game 1 by playing well below themselves, it seems like they're the aggressors now as it's up to them to come flying out of the blocks which i'm sure they'll do. It's up to us to match their determination and desire, and just keep executing on both sides of the floor, which I'm sure we'll do. T-Mac needs to avoid wearing down, which means Yao (yes you Yao if you read our message board during periods of foul trouble on the bench, who knows) has to stay in the game and step up, i want 25 points tonight!

Here's to 2-0 hopefully :banana:


----------



## ljt

yao need step up,20ps/10rebs/3blocks,if he do that,then another sweat win!


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

I was a bit off for game 1 prediction... Dallas will be fired up but I'm a die-hard Rox fan, so I'll repeat my previous prediction of 121-109 Rox win...

JVG said in the Chron he will most likely start Ryan "Bruce" Bowen again on Dirk, who hopefully will be even colder in game 2... Even if we do steal 2 in Dallas the series is not over by any stretch, as we seem to play better on the road than at home, no such thing as "home court advantage" for us...

I know Yao will step up in Game 2. Watch out Dampier - he'll make you eat your words


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Dirk will not be shut down again. I still think he poses a problem for us with just Bowen on him. Game 1 he was just out of it. That wont happen tonight.... gotta play with the same intensity if not higher than game 1..this will be a tough one, stealing 2 on the road is rare, but if we can do it that would be devastating to the Mavs.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Oh yeah, expect to see a lot of BS little fouls called in favor of Nowitzki. He'll get the star treatment tonight.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

I'm expecting a BIG game from Yao and Dirk. Lets just hope the Rox walk away with the W.


----------



## JpLaYa21121

yea if yao gives us a big game we should get the w hopefully dirk will have another off night... i doubt it tho


----------



## kfranco

YAO needs to get on steroids...gosh, noooo just kidding...But he does have to get more physical, im tired of these lil ticky tack fouls. I expect N to get 30 points, while Tmac gets 26. Overall its going to come down to Yao, Yao freaking Ming.
GO ROCKETS!!!!

game 2 prediction: 
Dallas 110
Houston 98
Unfortunately, i just dont see the Mavs going to Houston down 0-2, it would be kool though.


----------



## sherwin

Yao absolutely HAS to have a big game to offset Dirk's "return". We get no offensive production from our 4 spot, and when Yao isnt producing at the 5 then the offense is not there either.... all that load is transferred to the backcourt. Fortunately TMac came up huge in game 1 and our guards hit their shots.. but we cant put that kind of load on tmac every night. It's all on yao!!


----------



## eaglewu

Let me predict

Rockets 99: Mavs 90

Mavs leads in the first quarter then Rockets leads to the end.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



eaglewu said:


> Let me predict
> 
> Rockets 99: Mavs 90
> 
> Mavs leads in the first quarter then Rockets leads to the end.



Yep.. thats 100% accurate.


----------



## TheRoc5

115 rockets
112 maverics

i think we will be shaky in the 1st and then 3rd qt we will be on track.. tough one but i think we might be able to win... if we truly are the better team we will win

leading scorer yao
tmac 9 assits


----------



## sherwin

t minus a few freakin minutes. my nerves are shot already. lets go


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



Hakeem said:


> For how much of the game was Josh Howard on T-Mac? Did they put Stackhouse on him at all? And how did Sura play? How was his defense? Sorry about all these questions, but the fact that I didn't see the game is just killing me.


McGrady was killing Dallas off the high post picks, so there was nothing Howard could do in those situations. McGrady also got some open looks in the transition game; bottomline is that he was knocking down everything in the first half. Josh Howard may be good in isolation, but he was no chance of keeping up with McGrady when he comes off of screens. Dallas should fix their slow rotation for game 2, so it will be interesting to see how TMac handles that.

Great analysis by everyone, I'm not sure if we can pull this one off but if Yao stays on the court for 35+ minutes there's no telling what we can do. Bowen needs to keep contesting those shots by the Diggler.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

im not so sure about this one either. Dalla s is supposed to -- and HAS to win this one. if our intensity and attitude was the same as last night we can. i just hope these guys dont relax and suddenly think they are the top dogs.. we are still underdogs!

and I dont think Bowen can contain Dirk, he's going ot have his shot tonight, it was TMac who really was able to stop Dirk not Bowen. although bowen gives us great hustle and effort.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

I sure hope the Boston-Indiana game doesn't go into OT.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

TNT on.

Lets start the discussion.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Here's the first **** foul on Yao. **** this.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Love how TMac is streaking to the basket.

Ahhh horrible foul on Yao.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

rockets cant let the crowd get in their heads. keep playing like you do.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

2 fouls already on Damp!! Yao stay out of foul trouble and we can keep going to him!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Dampier is a joke, smart move by Avery to put KVH on the floor. Real test of Yao's dexterity.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

fouls: 2 on KVH. 2 on Damp. Keep going to Yao.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

3rd on KVH!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Haha the joys of playing *against* Keith Van Horn. Picks up his 3rd foul, so now Bradley comes in the game and the Mavs lose an offensive mismatch.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

great start Yao!!!!!!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Yao is tearing it up. Equaled his point total from Game 1 in just *6 minutes*. Playing some nasty defense as well.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Wow, 11 points already for Yao in less than 6 mins. Keep it up!


----------



## ljt

where the best c in the west?bench,haha! :banana: 
good job,yao!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

what an amazing pass to yao from tmac.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

umm.. what foul? I didnt even see contact.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Holy ****

holy ****


holy crap

my god


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

The Sky Is Falling The Sky Is Falling Tracy Mcgrady!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Bradley just got baptized by McGrady wow. The Rockets are playing a real smart offensive game out there, I wonder how long Yao can keep this up.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Good lord McGrady!

And once again, where is Dirk???


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Someone get Shawn Bradley a saddle.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Everything is going good for us.. if we keep it up this is easly our game.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Bradley just got baptized by McGrady wow. The Rockets are playing a real smart offensive game out there, I wonder how long Yao can keep this up.


Yao can score as long as the Rockets keep feeding him the ball. We haven't seen many monster games from him this season because he is triple teamed whenever he gets off to strong starts. When opponents have let him isolate the Rockets pull ahead and once they pull ahead they tend to shoot jumpers and stay away from Yao.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

oh god... looks like refs will continue to bail out Dirk tonight


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

yao showing dominance!!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

McGrady has great hands on defense.

Yao just ripped the ball out of Bradley's hands and dunked on him. Wow.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

jon barry is rushing it twice in a row


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Barry blows 3 in a row, Sura with a stupid foul, get James in there.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Our stars are playing like posessed men.

Mike James throws an alley oop to Deke? Deke hasn't connected on an alley oop in 20 years.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Yes Barry had 2 quick sloppy shots and 1 sloppy layup. James being a little too wild. Just keep this intensity but play smarter and we have the advantage. I love that first quarter. I did not expect us to keep that same intensity.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Houston 34
Dallas 30

End of 1

Despite shooting 58%, the Rockets are only up by 4. We need to tighten up defensively and cut down on the fouls. 

Yao scores 17 in the first quarter, I think it's safe to say anything less than 30 points would be a dissapointment for him. We need to keep looking for him on offense.

McGrady was attacking the basket with vengeance and playing great defense.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

cant let dirk get uncontested shots. itll only boost his confidence.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

2 huge 3's by Barry in a row!!!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Beautiful ball movement in this game so far! We are swinging the ball to our open man and the role players are delivering.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

wesley has been cold.


----------



## Carbo04

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Bradley got the WORST dunk EVER on him. Yao on fire. Go Rockets!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Three 3pts In A Row By Barry! Wow


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

omg.. is it possible to play this good?? 


if rockets keep playing like this we'll take the series in game 4!!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

come on mike james, dont just get into this iso thing, the ball goes through tmac not you

tmac hasnt taken many jumpers yet, i hope he gets going


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

come on yao should get back in. he was hot.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Is Doug Collins talking out of his *** again? Dikembe has played well but Yao finished the season on a much stronger note.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

bowen has picked up 3 stupid fouls.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

screw these refs man. they are lobsided again.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

rockets are barely holding the lead, we need to go on a big run, both teams are going cold.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

This is what we've all been waiting for: McGrady and Yao running the pick and roll to death. Only good things can come from it.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

starting to miss some shots, when is Tmac gonna start shooting?!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

dallas is out hustling us now.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Im glad to see the crowd make noise.. loud crowds always get TMac on fire. Expect to see alot from him during these few last few minutes.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

David Aldridge asked Howard where "this" TMac and Yao were all season... Howard set him straight. 

Jon Barry better be careful, he could pick up a technical if he goes at the ref like that.

Mavs doing a fairly decent job of exploiting the Howard on Yao mismatch. Houston needs to do the same on the other end of the floor.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

This is a great game so far


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

tmac needs to get some shots going before he gets cold!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

this Howard matchup is killing us. Why doesn't someone else cover him?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

we are laying bricks now.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

What the hell? What foul?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

that foul is NOT on mcgrady. they called it wrong. what the hell, someone correct it


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

what is Sura doing????


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Only Sura would go behind the back to no one instead of try and feed a running, open Yao in the lane. Poor 1st half from him so far.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

these refs will do anything to help nowitzki. give me a break. we are not closing out this half well at al l.


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

we need a great final play to give the rockets a load of confidence ending the first half


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Wesley continues to shoot poorly. We need some offensive production now besides Yao. Do not collapse in the 3rd!


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

hahaha its good to see yaos translator back.


----------



## texan

Nice tip by Padgett!

Halftime
Rockets-60
Mavs-56

Yao has been a beast so far, and Barry gave us a nice boost off the bench. If Yao can keep that up, then we should win. No one is stopping him or Tmac on the pick and roll. Tmac got his 3rd foul, but it shouldn't be too much of a problem come the 2nd half.


----------



## kisstherim

what an exciting game! :banana: i am watching it with many friends,everybody is yelling so loudly


----------



## The_Franchise

Yao was out of breath in his halftime interview, but he did a good job. Colin needs a haircut.

Haha I love Bradley's reaction after getting posterized by McGrady.

"Oh dear. It happened again. Just avoid eye contact..."


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

LOL @ Padgett and his clutch plays... nice 4 point buffer going into the second half... ****s me when we get a block just for a Mav to pick it back up and score... Yao's on track for a 46 point 10 reb game


----------



## sherwin

I know im negative, I guess I think like a coach, but the intensity was fading towards the end of the half. Guys were missing their shots. If we want to hold the lead we will need some offensive production from our role players as well as Tmac.


----------



## kfranco

We are playing well, but we NEED to stop the offensive rebounds, thats the only reason why the mavs are in this game~!!!!!! :angel: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> I know im negative, I guess I think like a coach, but the intensity was fading towards the end of the half. Guys were missing their shots. If we want to hold the lead we will need some offensive production from our role players as well as Tmac.


Agreed, we also need to work alot harder on the boards. And someone explain to me how Sura has never failed to ignore Yao in transition. I just don't get how you ignore freight trains cutting to the basket.

Kisstherim, sounds like you guys are having alot of fun. Do you happen to know what the ratings were in China for game 1?


----------



## kfranco

We need to keep up the good work in the 2nd half, we know that the Mavs will come out will a lot of energy and might take the lead..We can do it ROCKETS!!!!


----------



## Raxel

Other players need step up. Yao might or might not get another 23 pts in 2nd half. So we need pts from other players to win the game. Dirk is only shooting 4/13, but get lots of free throws.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Kisstherim, sounds like you guys are having alot of fun. Do you happen to know what the ratings were in China for game 1?


not sure.but maybe not so high,cuz it started at 5:30 am in the morning.my rommates all got up to watch it,though. :biggrin:


----------



## texan

That posterization of Shawn Bradley by Tmac was jussst siiiiickk.


----------



## kisstherim

texan said:


> That posterization of Shawn Bradley by Tmac was jussst siiiiickk.


TMAC was riding on Bradley! Poor Shawn:"Me again?" :wink:


----------



## sherwin

wesley just cant get anything to fall.


----------



## Pasha The Great

We cant win if mcgrady keeps missing!!!!


----------



## sherwin

what is Wesley doing out there? can barry come in for him


----------



## texan

What a stupid pass by Wesley, and it leads to a Dampier dunk. :curse:


----------



## sherwin

Wesley is killing me here.


----------



## The_Franchise

Yao is not doing a good job rotating, he has gone to the wrong man twice. 

Dallas with their biggest lead of the game, up by 2.


----------



## sherwin

running around everywhere on D. take control fo the tempo! damp is getting easy buckets. James and Barry for Sura & Wesley. TMac needs to be touching the ball more.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Bloody offensive rebounds... get Yao and Deke out there to stop the inside shots


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

why is Wesley still in?????????????????????????????


----------



## vi3t_boi11

sumbody get Wesley out of there


----------



## texan

Please, oh please take Wesley out!!

Also, we need Mutombo in for some interior defense.


----------



## sherwin

Damp is killing us, wheres yao's defense?


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

meh, we still got this on lock


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

these double teams were nothing for TMac last night, why is it holding him down tonight? we need some subs in right now for some energy.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

WHEN IS HE GOING TO SUB?? Sura is being a fool, Wesley is laying bricks, where we going to get out offense from?


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

I think JVG is just messing around right now...hopefully...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

We need some leadership on the floor right now... that has to be Tmac. The offense has to go through him or else Sura will just do something stupid or Wesley will brick. JVG is putting our shooters in now so TMac needs to find the open man off the double team.


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

we still got this game...


----------



## texan

What we really need to do is to start running a play before there are only 9 seconds on the shot clock, and use our time wisely so we don't have Wesley and Sura forcing long range shots. Its stupid......


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Why does Terry have 3 times as many rebounds as Sura? 

Agreed, we need to get Mutombo in the game to gain some control on the boards.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Mutombo - Padgett - TMac - Barry - James. why not that lineup?


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

How bout a freaking box out Yao?? Mutombo should come in


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

we are getting owned here..


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

wow this is harsh now...
nice save by mcgrady


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

offensive goaltending on damp.. what it SHOULD have been... but refs play to the crowd


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Dallas went wild but we are only down 4. We need to take control in the 4th and control teh tempo. I think it will become the James and T-Mac show offensively and Mutombo will stop Damp on defense.


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

88-84...at the 3rd...still very close


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Dallas has outrebounded us by 13 so far. They are throwing all their big bodies at the basket to grab rebounds. If nothing else I think we need to play Deke alongside Yao for a while. If they go small, we'll go big.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

McGrady is converting every opportunity he gets. Dallas is absolutely blazing right now, we just need to keep it within 4-5 going into the closing minutes.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Foul

Call Teh Damn Foul


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

why does james have to waste 10 seconds before doing anything?


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

wow...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

our role players are being out of control fools. its time for tmac to takeover.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Nice play Ryan Bowen... keeping us in the game


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

these refs will continue to bail out the home team.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

our offensive production is just not there. nowitzki istn even playing and we cant get shots in.


----------



## Raxel

Only down by 1 now and Yao is coming up. :banana:


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

yay


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Two big plays from Mike James and Jon Barry pull the Rockets back within 1.

Defensive stops and rebounding are key now... but I doubt Van Gundy will keep Mutombo in the game at the expense of Yao.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

1 Point Game Jb With The Three Pick It Up And Finish Them Off Rox!!!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

heh I told my friend I feel a run coming out of the timeout. sure enough james 2 and barry 3. now lets hold it. i hope yao is not detrimental right now.


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Ah its times like this I miss Juwan Howard... I remember he torched Dallas one game, season high 14-19 shooting...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

well dirk has shown up


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

tmac should go on dirk now


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

What happened to our defense? What is this garbage?


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Its time to bring Deke back in. I knew Yao would kill our momentum.


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

down by 2....


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

oh crap oh crap tmac dont be hurt


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

down by 1


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Grab a bloody defensive rebound, please...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

damnit. stop dirk!!


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

UP by ONE :banana:


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

yes!!


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

UP by two and now a t/o


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Bobby frikin Sura! We really needed him to hit some perimeter shots with Wesley going 1-10. The guy isn't a shooter, but he has been knocking down his open treys tonight. What a game.

Rockets lead by 2.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

ahh we need some STOPS. big steal here, absolutely MUST create off of this.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

most crucial minute of the season right here.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

just checkin' in! what a game!! dammit I wish I get this on TV!!!
c'mon Rockets!!!!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Bad Shot Noo!!!


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

111-109...I'm trembling...


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Rox One Defensive Stop Away From Stealing Two From Dallas!!!

WISH TMAC CAN GET TWO MORE REBOUNDS FOR A TRIPLE DOUBLE!!!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

STOP DIRK AT ALL COST!!! c'mon we got this game, I can feel it...


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

oh my god we are so close. please do not make a shot here dallas. please miss. no 3. no overtime. icant take it!!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

i hate my life.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

yesssssssssssssss


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

T-mac Damn!!! Yeessss
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
I LOVE U T-MAC THIS IS WHY I LOVE U DAMNN!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LETS GO HOME FOR THE SWEEP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

 M V P

Tracy McGrady hits another huge shot with 2.2 seconds left in the game. Rockets are up by 2!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

T-MAC = GOD. Man he's amazing....


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Rockets win 
Rockets win 
Rockets win 
Rockets win 
Rockets win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Houston leads 2-0*

Goddamn we're good. The Toyota Center is going to be rocking on Thursday!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

I Cant Believ It!!


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Rockets up 2-0 on the road!!!! This series is ours!!!! GOOOOO ROCKETS!!!


----------



## Stat O

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

this was a great game..so happy we came out with the W


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Ah, to be able to see the faces of Dallas fans rite now... would be priceless


----------



## kfranco

YES YESSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
houston-2
dallas-0


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Wow, that was one hell of a game!


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

that was the most incredible game ever.


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

imagine how good the rockets would be if they had an actual basketball player at power forward.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I'll root for the clips over the rockets, but for the playoffs, rockets all the way.


----------



## kisstherim

HELL YEAH!!!!!WHAT A GAME! :banana: :banana: :banana: :biggrin: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## The Future7

Congrats on another good win. Darn that McGrady.


----------



## sherwin

Tmac is GOD.


----------



## Pejavlade

Wow im growing into a big Huston fan espically Yao and Tmac. 2-0 lead is great but Huston is just as good on the road as they are at home so its not over yet but upset in making.


----------



## Pasha The Great

Great game, now lets take the home games and win this series!


----------



## Focus

T-Mac is Jordanesque. :cheers:


----------



## Yao Mania

I think we're getting another glimpse of what this T-Mac and Yao combo is capable of. T-Mac is already nearly unstoppable, but to have a 7'6" guy who's automatic around the basket and can shoot... man that's scary

Great time to be a Houston fan right now


----------



## kfranco

It sure is great to be a HOuston fan,,,lets give it up for the Mavericks for playing a hell of a game!!!! This game no matter the result was going to make me happy because of how Houston and Yao played...
LEts go Rockets, Lets AT LEAST get one win at home!!Hopefully game 3, that way in game 4, people can bring out the brooms!!lol.


----------



## Raxel

Man, Yao only took 14 shots today. 13-14, 7-7 FT. :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania

The only thing that still worries me about this series is the fact that our regular season home and road record are nearly identical, so a 2-0 series lead on the road really doesn't mean as much as it should. Let's hope Houston fans come out pumped for games 3 and 4 and give the Mavericks players hell!!!


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

sOMEBODY PLEASE WAKE ME UP. Rockets 2-0


----------



## sherwin

tmac was 2 rebs away from a triple double. Yao was absolutely DOMINANT. Only missed one shot!


----------



## Camaro_870

Wow, im actually kinda glad i stayed up to watch this game. As a basketball fan in general, this was an awsome game. Good job to the rockets!

p.s. that t-mac and yao combo is a killer


----------



## kfranco

Camaro_870 said:


> Wow, im actually kinda glad i stayed up to watch this game. As a basketball fan in general, this was an awsome game. Good job to the rockets!
> 
> p.s. that t-mac and yao combo is a killer


Great to hear that from a Spurs fan..I am 99 percent certain that yall are going to come back and beat Denver.
Thanks for watching the game!!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

kfranco said:


> Great to hear that from a Spurs fan..I am 99 percent certain that yall are going to come back and beat Denver.
> Thanks for watching the game!!




Spurs will win the series in 5 or 6!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Let's go Rockets!!!
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## sherwin

oh yeah, please post a torrent as soon as its up! this ones going straight to the archives


----------



## Tersk

Good Game, you guys deserved it. Yao and McGrady are just amazing


----------



## kisstherim

sherwin said:


> oh yeah, please post a torrent as soon as its up! this ones going straight to the archives


i only found a video in chinese so far.i guess i can post the english one later :biggrin:


----------



## sherwin

ahhhhhh this feels good. i just hope tmac quieted everyone down in the lockerroom and explained that the series is not over. he and jvg should not allow us to choke. lets sweep them and move ot the next round with momentum. we should still think of ourselves as the underdog throughout the post season.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Can someone get the JVG post-game interview for me? I hate that I missed it.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

You guys are playing awesome....you have reason to feel confident. You guys have everyone clicking, your superstars, your role-players, even your coach is focused....this series definitly isn't over, but you guys are playing the best ball in the NBA right now....


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



DHarris34Phan said:


> You guys are playing awesome....you have reason to feel confident. You guys have everyone clicking, your superstars, your role-players, even your coach is focused....this series definitly isn't over, but you guys are playing the best ball in the NBA right now....


our role players went dry, wesley only 3 pts off over 12 shots. they came up in the 4th. but to win in the postseason youve gotta be great every posession. we also have a problem at the 4 with poor rebounding. tmac and yao will have to lead this team every game, no questions asked.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Can someone get the JVG post-game interview for me? I hate that I missed it.


I missed it as well. And I hate missing Avery and JVG speak.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I missed it as well. And I hate missing Avery and JVG speak.


Avery talks like a chipmunk. LOL. I want to see this.

http://forums.espn.go.com/espn/thread?threadID=1685681&#9209501


----------



## Yao Mania

On the final play:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...-?slug=ap-mavericks-rockets&prov=ap&type=lgns



> Running a play he and coach Jeff Van Gundy set up during the last timeout, but hadn't shared with anyone but Yao, McGrady escaped a trap in the backcourt and set up behind a Yao screen on the top right of the 3-point line. He buried a long 2-pointer, then made a sneering gesture as the Mavericks called time.
> 
> ``We shocked them a little bit by not calling time out,'' McGrady said. ``My teammates didn't even know.''


Props to JVG for setting up a contingency play like that, absolute genius.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> our role players went dry, wesley only 3 pts off over 12 shots. they came up in the 4th. but to win in the postseason youve gotta be great every posession. we also have a problem at the 4 with poor rebounding. tmac and yao will have to lead this team every game, no questions asked.


I consider Sura, Barry, and James your role players....they combined for 40 points.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I missed it as well. And I hate missing Avery and JVG speak.


TNT did not show the JVG post game except one part where they were all making fun of some poor Chinese reporter who could barely speak English.

The Chinese reporter called Avery out: "Why you dont play Daniels" and Avery got pissed at him. 

Before he tried posing a question to JVG and it was difficult to understand. JVG just said "You'd have to ask Yao" and walked away.


----------



## kisstherim

my new wallpaper:








:biggrin: 

and if i am correct,the 94 rockets did come back from the first 2 losses at home,so rockets need play even better to seal the win in round 1,especially Wesley!


----------



## knickstorm

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> TNT did not show the JVG post game except one part where they were all making fun of some poor Chinese reporter who could barely speak English.
> 
> The Chinese reporter called Avery out: "Why you dont play Daniels" and Avery got pissed at him.
> 
> Before he tried posing a question to JVG and it was difficult to understand. JVG just said "You'd have to ask Yao" and walked away.


i think he asked what did dallas do differently in game 2 than game 1 and he said go ask the other team i have enough trouble with my team.

But why is he asking that??? Who in china cares about marquis daniels or dallas?? Just ask about Yao.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> TNT did not show the JVG post game except one part where they were all making fun of some poor Chinese reporter who could barely speak English.
> 
> The Chinese reporter called Avery out: "Why you dont play Daniels" and Avery got pissed at him.
> 
> Before he tried posing a question to JVG and it was difficult to understand. JVG just said "You'd have to ask Yao" and walked away.


That was the only part I saw, but I missed the full interview on NBA TV. And I believe JVG said "You'd have to ask Avery" in response to a question about Dallas, because he had enough worries with his own team.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> Before he tried posing a question to JVG and it was difficult to understand. JVG just said "You'd have to ask Yao" and walked away.



OMG! Did he really say that. LLLMMMMMAAAOOOO!! :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> TNT did not show the JVG post game except one part where they were all making fun of some poor Chinese reporter who could barely speak English.
> 
> The Chinese reporter called Avery out: "Why you dont play Daniels" and Avery got pissed at him.
> 
> Before he tried posing a question to JVG and it was difficult to understand. JVG just said "You'd have to ask Yao" and walked away.


who the heck is that clown? :mrt:there r tons of chinese speaking perfect english here,why and who sent that idiot to the US?


----------



## LuckyAC

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



Cometsbiggestfan said:


> OMG! Did he really say that. LLLMMMMMAAAOOOO!! :laugh:


No


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Reporter to Yao: "Do you feel you are now at the superstar level?"

Yao: "Real superstars are like Tracy McGrady, they bring their best games every night"


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

nice pics kisstherim...

Wow what a game... looking back on it, it was an incredible effort... even tho D Wes had an off shooting night, he stayed on the floor and contributed with alot of assists. JB and Sura, what can you say... these guys are absolute clutch assassins, 4 key threes each... and the key moments that ultimately won us the game... Padgett's last-second tip-in... Yao and TMac going ballistic, scoring more than half the team's points... I'll say Yao had a 100% shooting night tonight. I was reading in the Sportsline recap that his 'missed shot' was more of a turnover than a shot attempt. So Yao 13-13 shooting, 7-7 from the stripe. Unbelievable. 

I love the Dallas defense, especially Keith Van Horns'. No matter what they claim, they are still a purely offensive team, and when it comes to the crunch they will not come up with a key defensive stop; rather, they'll just let you score and they figure they'll just score back. 

Next game, I have a feeling Deke will step up. When he was in the game our defense was really clicking. As soon as he came off and Yao was back in, Dallas scored some quick buckets on us. Also for next game, if Deke and Yao aren't in serious foul trouble, it would be good to see them out on the floor together. Our interior defense will be as good as our original Twin Towers. 

I believe this game is the beginning of big things for Yao. This, more than any other game, will be his breakout. At home, Yao will be confident and comfortable - I'm looking for an even bigger performance from now on, starting game 3 at Toyota Center.

Dirk only got 2 rebounds this game? I had hoped he would be lacklustre in this series. All this talk about how he was gonna carry this team... what's puzzling is that he is a proven, experienced playoffs performer... however we can't become complacent now, as they're a dangerous team. Hopefully the Rox can maintain their focus to the end.

Props to Bowen for another good effort. That guy gives 100% every game. Props for TMac's 47 mins, and for Yao's 36. Props to Spoon and his 1min/1foul play, and to Baker and Moochie for their benchwork.


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Maybe I was wrong. It did sound like that, but I was still high on the win at the time.


----------



## kisstherim

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



TracywtFacy said:


> nice pics kisstherim...


that's not made by me, but i really like it :biggrin:


----------



## knickstorm

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



kisstherim said:


> who the heck is that clown? :mrt:there r tons of chinese speaking perfect english here,why and who sent that idiot to the US?


i'm guessing he's gonna go on air on cctv5, or whatever channel in china that covers Yao and the Rockets. They're not gonna waste money looking for an asian-american broadcaster when their audience is already familiar with whoever that guy was.


----------



## eaglewu

The best games I even seen. This is much better than rockets vs spurs with tmac scored 13 points in 35 seconds.

I want to see both Yao and Tmac fired, not only one.


----------



## eaglewu

please post bt file if anyone has. Whether english or not, I want to review it. 

thanks


----------



## The_Franchise

McGrady dunk: http://www.dskillz.com/TMacDUNK.avi

Torrent will take some time.


----------



## kisstherim

eaglewu said:


> please post bt file if anyone has. Whether english or not, I want to review it.
> 
> thanks


maybe u can try this one:

game torrent


----------



## sherwin

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> McGrady dunk: http://www.dskillz.com/TMacDUNK.avi
> 
> Torrent will take some time.


Dunk of the year.

Look at the guy sitting near the Rockets bench who stands up and faces the Dallas fans and just slowly golf claps. PRICELESS :laugh:... could it have been Les alexander?


----------



## knickstorm

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> Dunk of the year.
> 
> Look at the guy sitting near the Rockets bench who stands up and faces the Dallas fans and just slowly golf claps. PRICELESS :laugh:... could it have been Les alexander?



haha barry just rolls to the ground


----------



## eaglewu

kisstherim said:


> maybe u can try this one:
> 
> game torrent


doesn't work, thanks anyway.


----------



## kisstherim

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> McGrady dunk: http://www.dskillz.com/TMacDUNK.avi


:greatjob:


----------



## eaglewu

http://nbaff.com/bbsupload/200542613335.torrent


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> Dunk of the year.
> 
> Look at the guy sitting near the Rockets bench who stands up and faces the Dallas fans and just slowly golf claps. PRICELESS :laugh:... could it have been Les alexander?


Haha! Check out the guy in the suit right behind the Rockets bench, he just stands up, freezes, and stares at TMac. 

Gif:


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

It's amazing how different Yao looks when he's aggressive. In the first half he was damn near unstoppable and he looked like he could just dominate the entire game. If he could play like that more often then the Rockets are much closer to a championship then people think they are.


----------



## Yao Mania

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



knickstorm said:


> haha barry just rolls to the ground


What kinda reaction was that? :laugh:
Shawn Bradley should've just stayed behind Yao, poor guy :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim

eaglewu said:


> http://nbaff.com/bbsupload/200542613335.torrent


looks this one works.
nbaff.com?a chinese basketball site?


----------



## kisstherim

:greatjob:


----------



## The Future7

kisstherim said:


> :greatjob:



Dont remind me. Look how high McGrady is and look where KVH is. :curse:


----------



## TracywtFacy

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



kisstherim said:


> :greatjob:



One of the reasons I love TMac is his unmatched ability to simply just elevate above defenders and hit the J, making him virtually unguardable. KVH looks pathetic trying to put up some resistance to that shot


----------



## G-Force

Sounds like I missed a heck of a game and that Yao had a career game at a most opportune time. COngrats on taking a two game lead over Dallas.

G-Force


----------



## eaglewu

kisstherim said:


> looks this one works.
> nbaff.com?a chinese basketball site?


yes


----------



## sherwin

that torrent doesnt do anything it just sits there........... has rockets 2k5 on CF.net put his up yet?


----------



## TManiAC

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> McGrady dunk: http://www.dskillz.com/TMacDUNK.avi
> 
> Torrent will take some time.



LOL @ Jon Barry! When he began to roll on the floor, it was a wrap for me.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



sherwin said:


> that torrent doesnt do anything it just sits there........... has rockets 2k5 on CF.net put his up yet?



Nothing yet...

The game will be replayed at 3:00 pm CST on NBA TV today. If you wanted to record it.


----------



## kfranco

:banana: DUde that dunk with Tmac posterizing Bradley...OUCHHHHH!!!!!
THis is like my 10th time watching the replay over and over, I LOVE IT!!! THAT WAS JUST SICK, I CAN HONESTLY SAY THAT that dunk was the BEST I HAVE EVER EVER SEENNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!
WOWWWWWW :banana:


----------



## ThaShark316

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Man this sucks...anyone know how to do torrents? I don't...damn, why can't games just be a big 500+ MB file that I can quickly play in realplayer or something?


----------



## TheRoc5

we won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yayayayayay so freakin awsome.... so glad 2-0 baby


----------



## The_Franchise

Rockets Mavs highlights:

http://207.218.250.41/videos/MavsGm2_Clips042505.torrent

Different server: http://s39.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0X8F1IML1JSPO1IACI0D2I9647

The full game won't be up until 10 pm earliest.


----------



## kisstherim

:laugh:


----------



## kisstherim

The Future7 said:


> Dont remind me. Look how high McGrady is and look where KVH is. :curse:


heyheyhey,check out


----------



## zhaizor

anyone have the last like minute adn a half of the rockets game please? I downlaoded the whole game watched it to the end then bam didnt show the final play of rockets.


----------



## sherwin

He got like three feet of air that time.


----------



## Raxel

Who was crying after game? Dirk? I didn't catch it, The floor reporter in Sac/Sea game was saying something like that.


----------



## Hakeem

I'm very late to reply in this thread, but what a game! I'm enjoying my crow very much.

I really hope Wesley's shooting improves. Wasting shots like that is going to cost us soon. It seems as though he goes for 1 of 10 every other game. But he did play excellent defense as usual. He's one of the most underrated defenders in the league, IMO.

Why weren't the Mavs doubling and tripling Yao more often? It's like they were challenging him to duel Dampier. 

Many of you mightn't agree, but I think Yao played relatively poor D. I'm not saying that because of Dampier's big quarter, or because he was forced out, allowing Van Horn to get in, as all that wasn't really his fault. He just seemed more hesitant, more effete on that end of the floor.

I'm happy for Weatherspoon because he at least got a chance to put a foot on the court.

And since when did Sura start hitting big threes? Usually he needs like five seconds before he releases in order to sink it.

Oh, and thanks, MRC, for answering my questions way back on the first page of this thread.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*

Game 2 torrent - http://207.218.250.41/videos/042505.torrent

Pregame/halftime/postgame - http://207.218.250.41/videos/MavsGm2_PreHalfPost042505.torrent


----------



## Raxel

Hakeem said:


> Why weren't the Mavs doubling and tripling Yao more often? It's like they were challenging him to duel Dampier.


Well, there are only 5 players on each team, and they can't double t-mac and double yao at the same time, and actually Rockets have got many easy open shots because of the doubling, Jon Barry, Bob Sura, those were all wide open shots.



Hakeem said:


> Many of you mightn't agree, but I think Yao played relatively poor D. I'm not saying that because of Dampier's big quarter, or because he was forced out, allowing Van Horn to get in, as all that wasn't really his fault. He just seemed more hesitant, more effete on that end of the floor.


Yao's defense was ok in game 2, He did what JVG asked him to do. and he didn't commit silly fouls in game 2, which kept him in game. that's good.


----------



## Hakeem

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



Raxel said:


> Well, there are only 5 players on each team, and they can't double t-mac and double yao at the same time, and actually Rockets have got many easy open shots because of the doubling, Jon Barry, Bob Sura, those were all wide open shots.


Usually, when Yao gets off to a good start he is doubled.


----------



## Raxel

*Re: Game 2, 2005 NBA Playoffs....Official: Rockets @ Mavericks GAME THREAD. 4/25. 8:3*



Hakeem said:


> Usually, when Yao gets off to a good start he is doubled.


That's the trouble Mavs is having. Double Yao and Double T-mac, that's why we got so many open shots in game 2 as I said.


----------

